# What Woodworking Magazines Do You Subscribe To?



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I've been viewing a lot of the posts on LJs and was just curious what woodworking magazines other LJs are reading. Over the years, my favorites have been Woodsmith and lately, Woodcraft. Several magazines seem to have changed direction and philosophies over the years. Just wondering about the opinions of other woodworkers.

Lew


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

well i subscribe to woodworkers journal because i can't afford Fine woodworking. i am receiving the complete fine woodworking series though (except 1 and 2) and that is such a great magazine. so woodworkers journal is okay, fine woodworking is the best, and i looked at popular woodworking at Lowe's and it looked pretty good too. hope that helps.


----------



## MarkE (Feb 26, 2008)

I have always liked Wood Magazine. They usually have at least one project in each issue that I find useful. The projects in Wood are usually pretty easy to build, well suited to beginners, but they also get into some more advanced projects.

I also subscribe to Woodsmith which is more suited to moderate to advanced skill sets.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm a charter subscriber to WOOD. I also get WORKBENCH, POPULAR WOODWORKING, WOODSMITH, FINE WOODWORKING, WOODCARVING ILLUSTRATED, & WOODWORKERS JOURNAL.

I do recommend FINE WOODWORKING ONLINE, They have just about anything you want to know about woodworking.

I was getting a great magazine from England, WOODCARVING, but it expired, & I haven't gotten around to renewing.

I think I'm going to let some of them expire, because the internet is taking to much of my reading time.

It's kind of a hard choice though.


----------



## AdMarkGuy (Jan 1, 2008)

Fine Woodworking Online is a must subscribe and a great reference point -

Hard copies: Wood, Popular Woodworking and ShopNotes are great monthly reads.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Wood. Only because is was less than $1 per issue for 3 years.


----------



## WudWrkr (Mar 19, 2008)

I like the details, tips, techniques, and suppliers lists I get with Woodsmith and Shopnotes. Even though I'm not always immediately interested in the featured projects, on several occasions I have become interested later on and it's nice to have the issues in my library.

If I could only have one, though, it would be Wood (hey, I even like the sound of that, "...it would be Wood"). :^) Like Mark said, there is always something that interests me in each issue along with great reviews, tips, how-tos, etc, etc.

This year I am trying out Workbench, Popular Woodworking, and Woodworker's Journal too. I'm finding the variety of articles in these three makes for interesting reading. I subscribe to the online versions of two of these magazines as well and will probably let the hardcopy versions expire.

It sounds like FWW Online is highly recommended here, I think I'll look into that. For researching specific information for projects or just general information I think it's hard to beat the internet and the online versions of the mags in particular. But, for me, there's always going to be at least one or two magazines coming in the mail. I love the anticipation of their arrival and turning the pages when they get here!


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Wood for me, as Gary quoted, I also got three years cheap. I also get Shop Notes too but when Martin starts our Tips and Tricks forum, I'll probably drop that. I like FWW and might get that in the future.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Here's a place that has some fairly good subscription rates.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Canadian Woodworking. My favourite.


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

i get fww both hard and online , woodsmith , woodshop news , and i think i recently signed up for something else that was free for a year . ive thought about giving up the subscriptions and going stricktly on line . but then id need to buy a laptop for the reading room !


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

Fine woodworking, woodsmith, shop notes, wood, and woodworkers journal. I think that the most useful is Wood and it is the cheapest.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

Wood and any catalog for wood working supplies and materials.


----------



## hokieman (Feb 14, 2008)

Fine woodworking for years. I think it is the best if you want to get to the fine craftsman level (which I am still striving for!)


----------



## Greg3G (Mar 20, 2007)

Let me see…Fine Woodworking, Popular Woodworking, WoodCraft, Woodsmith, ShopNotes will be the ones I will keep my subscriptions on. I will be dropping Woodworker's Journal, Wood and American Woodworker. I may subscribe to Woodworking but I think I am getting too many right now. I also recieve just about every catalog under the sun…not sure how to stop those from coming.


----------



## lazyfiremaninTN (Jul 30, 2007)

Greg, The best way to stop getting the catalogs is to stop ordering from them….roflmao


----------



## Sparky977 (Mar 19, 2008)

Woodcraft and Popular woodworking. I always flip through different woodworking mags at the bookstore and pick them up if I find something useful. I also love when I get a new Lee Valley hardware or tool catalog!


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Fine Woodworking on line and Wood Shop News.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

I have been subscribing to Wood and Woodsmith for years.


----------



## bobdurnell (Sep 24, 2007)

Ok, I admit it. I'm a woodworking magazine glutton. I have about 15 subscriptions but I only keep: Fine Woodworking; Woodworkers Journal; Better Homes and Gardens Wood; American Woodworker; Woodwork; and Router Power Woodworking. All of these I have every issue. The rest of the magazines I give to a budding woodworker friend of mine or the mail man who is also into woodworking. I also keep Shop Notes and Woodsmith though I don't have a complete set. I have cut back though. A publication called Woodworker West is available at a few wood stores for free so I won't be subscribing any more.


----------



## pyromedic602 (Feb 20, 2008)

I get shopnotes and woodsmith. I have had subscription to wood magazine that i let lapse. Guess I need to reg that one comming again.


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

None


----------



## Jojo (Jul 11, 2007)

Fine Woodworking, for years. I've bought some of the others but all of them seem to lack in one way or another. Also, the fact that I need the issues to be mailed more than 6.000 miles away doesn't make things any easier. I've tried to subscribe to some others but the shipping was so outrageous that I quickly abandoned the idea.


----------



## Woodshopfreak (Feb 26, 2008)

WOOD Magazine is great. There are always tool tests, and cool prjects. I can't count how many projects I want to do out of those.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks all, for the input. I may have to try Fine Woodworking, again. Used to get it but was intimidated by some of the atricles/projects. Also, looks like Wood is another popular choice.

Lew


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

and of course the LJ eMag


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I have to say NONE.
I used to but the content is becomming redundant , the tool comparisions are rather limited to what the advertizers are peddling and the articles are too brief in most cases to be of value when the cover price is considered. 
With many issues running in the 10- 12 dollar range, I find it hard to choose two issues of X magazine over a dedicated book for $24.00 on the same topic.
Not withstanding, I will pick up the odd issue that has some direct uesfulness to me.
p.s. I visit my library about once or twice a month so I get a chance to review several offerings there then shop for what I need at a magazine store.

Subscriptions are very often a very expensive way to collect junk l can't use.

Bob


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

I used to go into Rona and check out the magazines and choose the ones that were of interest. Last time I was in I couldn't find the magazines and when I asked they said that they weren't carrying magazines any more. 
What's up with that?


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

That's funny Debbie!

I lost a hub cap on my van, & none of the stores in my town sells them anymore.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Fine Woodworking, Popular Woodworking and Wood. I just wish I had more time to read them.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

I subscribe to 10 different WW magazines, but I'm letting all of them expire when the subscription each subscription runs out. This $34.95 a for a year subscription is ridiculous.
I will keep up my subscriptions to Woodworking, Popular Woodworking, Shop Notes, Shopsmith, and my Internet subscription to Fine Woodworking. 
These prices are CRAZY you pay an exorbitant price that is 50% plus of advertising…...not. Most of the magazines are so repetitive….how many drill press, table saw, cordless drill tests do we need? Usually each magazine has only one or two articles that are useful to me.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I forgot, I have a one year sub to Canadian Woodworking that I won in the winter contest. It's a pretty good
magazine that I had never seen before.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

FWW, woodworker west, american woodworker, cabinetmaker (free)


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

FWW since year one. I still have everyone, but rarely look back at them now since they are online. There web site is fantastic.

Just started with Woodworking. I really love what I have seen so far.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

FWW hard copy and on-line. Have tried American Woodworker, Shop Notes. I have tried to enroll on-line twice for Woodwork, but somehow it never comes. Toying with the idea to try Woodcraft.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Doug,

I really enjoy Woodcraft. It has a wide variety of information and skill level projects.

Lew


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

I am very interested in the LJ eMagazine. Dividing the year into living in two locations, 1400 miles apart, really complicates magazine subscriptions. For this reason I would like to see more eMags "published". Hopefully we will get DSL in the U.P. this Summer.


----------



## johnjoiner (Sep 28, 2007)

I've subscribed in the past to these:

American Woodworker
FWW
Woodsmith
Wood
Woodwork
WW Journal

Now I'm trying to spend less time reading, and more time doing. So I subscribe only to these two:

Popular Woodworking, and
Woodworking Magazine

Recently I cleaned house, and got rid of all the old Wood, WW Journal, and AWW issues. The others I couldn't part with just yet.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Fine Woodworking (Paper and electronic)
Popular Woodworking
Woodsmith
Shop Notes
Woodworker Journal
Wood


----------



## TimK (Mar 23, 2008)

Fine Woodworking and Wood, also Fine Woodworking online.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

FWW paper and online
Popular WW
Woodcraft


----------



## Paul_D (Feb 20, 2008)

I recently started some magazine subscriptions to Woodsmith, ShopNotes and WOOD. I also have a 1 yr subscription to FWW Online.


----------



## olaf (Nov 21, 2007)

I get tempted from time-to-time to buy shelf copies of all of them, but I'm a subscriber of Woodworking Magazine and an online subscriber of Fine Woodworking. These two exemplify the real love of woodworking for me. I enjoy the tips, plans, and even ads in many of them, but my choice picks get a real respect from me.

For that matter, I think I'm becoming a Taunton Press collector. The thing I've come to realize is that you will see a good bit of their stuff recycled over the years in various forms of magazine and book.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Thats all folks.


----------



## brownkm (Feb 9, 2008)

I just started subscribing to Woodworking Magazine as my only one. I like their philosophy, but the best part for me is NO ADDS! I have enough trouble wanting to buy more stuff, without all the advertisers encouraging me to do the same.


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

I receive Woodworkers journal, Popular Woodworking, O.K. guys you will laugh but I get This old house and I really enjoy it! I also get Workbench and wood craft. 
I get most of these thru Harbor freight. I order sanding pads , sanding sleeves, things like that from there. I live in a place where the closest place I could drive to get to even a Lowe's ,Builders supply etc. is Reno Nevada and I live in northeastern Ca. It's a 138 mile drive for me. Anyway when you place an order that is delivered to you . They give you an option of 3 free mags, for a year. I take them up every time. 
My favorite subscription is Creative Woodworks and crafts. It is where I get my scrolling and intarsia patterns. Also 3 catalogs to get patterns , Scroller, The woodenteddybear collection and Wildwood designs.
Good Lord I get a lot of these!!! Yikes. until I wrote it down I did not realize
PEACE!!


----------



## hobbylogger (Mar 26, 2008)

What a fun question! I have been a subscriber to WOOD, POPULAR WOODWORKING, FINE WOODWORKING, WOODWORKERS JOURNAL, THE FAMILY HANDYMAN, and THIS OLD HOUSE. because of a lack of real estate for my magizines, and economics, I have let my subscriptions expire but I plan to give POPULAR WOODWORKING another go. I to love the antisipation of getting my subscription in the mail. Don't ask me why, but when it comes, it goes with me straight to the john!


----------

